# RWD or FWD?



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Lets take four cases:
mass=all same for all cars
tire size=all same for all cars
gear ratios=all same for all cars
tires=properly aligned and balanced for all cars

Car1:
FWD, 180whp, 150tq to wheels!

Car2:
RWD, 180whp, 150tq to wheels!

Car3:
FWD, 800whp, 600tq to wheels!

Car4:
RWD, 800whp, 600tq to wheels!

Which car would win in a drag race?


----------



## darkelf (Jul 24, 2003)

1-4 = all same weight too?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

darkelf said:


> *1-4 = all same weight too? *



good question


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

also, are all the motors the same litre, but this might apply to weight


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

lest not forget that different cars make different power in different parts of the power band, thats VERY important as well


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

If each car has the same engine and weighs the same and have equally good chassis tuning and tires, car 4 would most likely win on launch due to weight transfer.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

preferablely, i like fwd cars especially if its a daily driver, i wish i had an awd car though, they would be more fun during the winter time..


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Due to weight distribution factors and the ability to gain traction, under the exact same circumstances the RWD car would always win. Plus, rwd is way more fun to drive and handles better.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

OK...mah bad...Recheck it again.
All cars have the same amount of mass!
And all cars have the same chassis as well..
All cars are indentical in every single way...
EXCEPT for their TQ & HP!

And also please give me some proof with the weight distribution thingy!...I wanna see how..GRAPHS, number etcc...no BS!


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *If each car has the same engine and weighs the same and have equally good chassis tuning and tires, car 4 would most likely win on launch due to weight transfer. *


How so? What does weight transfer have to do with it? 
Please explain numbers, graphs, etc...thanks!


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

When you accelerate, the weight of the car shifts back, correct? (indicated by the compression of the rear springs and expansion of the fronts). This transfer of weight shifts weight rearward causing more weight to be over the rear tires than the fronts. Now what happens when a car is accelated beyond the limits of its tires to adhear to the ground? You get wheelspin, correct? Now when that happens more weight is applied to those spinning tires. Thus they stick better.

Just look at NHRA drag racing. All of the sub 7 second cars are RWD. Thats not just a coincidence, its physics.


----------



## thalegend (Aug 1, 2003)

Not possible... FWD are naturally going to be heavier in the front as where a rear drive car will almost have 50/50 weight... so Unless they are all perfectly balanced you could never tell which would win. If you have a FWD with 50/50, and a RWD with 50/50 the RWD will win 100% of the time cause FWD would have no traction to the Front wheels.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

personally, i would rather have a AWD car... but there are so many factors that play a part in this its hard to tell


----------

